# New visitors - where did you hear of Askaboutmoney?



## Brendan Burgess (15 Apr 2002)

Welcome to Askaboutmoney. I hope you enjoy your visit and that you learn something and contribute something for others to learn.

We have done some promotion recently and would like to see how effective it has been. Please press the *Add Reply *button at the top of this page and let us know where you heard about us. 

The more detailed the information the better. For example, "Evening Herald article, 10 April" is more useful than "newspaper article".

Thanks

Brendan Burgess
Founder
Askaboutmoney


----------



## Guest (15 Apr 2002)

*From another forum*

Word of mouth...I heard about it on a motoring forum at [broken link removed]

Don't know who the AAM member was that posted the link.


----------



## Brian (15 Apr 2002)

*Word of mouth*

An English collegue of mine saw a reference to AAM on the english web site motley fool, which he passed on to me

Brian.


----------



## NoWorries (15 Apr 2002)

*online.ie*

Saw it on online.ie's techsite review.


----------



## JohnnyFontane (15 Apr 2002)

From My boss.....


----------



## andy (15 Apr 2002)

*New visitos-where did you hear of AAM*

I Read in Irish independent newspaper


----------



## TriggerHandler (15 Apr 2002)

*This site is spreading like wildfire!!*

I was sent it as a link in an e-mail from a fellow worker, but I've since seen it on other e-mails.  Think its doing its rounds on the web-just thought you'd like to know. Well done, its a great service-but please don't start charging for it-enough great web sites have dissapointed people by doing this!!


----------



## mikeac (16 Apr 2002)

Frequently mentioned in the Irish Independent.

This site is the best thing since slice pan.


----------



## geoffreyod (16 Apr 2002)

*via search engine*

Never heard of it before until I stumbled across it in Google when searching for information on Irish property.


----------



## chris200 (17 Apr 2002)

Was shown it in work by a colleague.


----------



## abba (17 Apr 2002)

the indo - thanks for a great service!


----------



## MOD53 (17 Apr 2002)

In Irish Independent article a while back about SSIA's.


----------



## Pat (18 Apr 2002)

In a Cork newspaper called the Imokilly People sometime in February.


----------



## Lynn (19 Apr 2002)

*5-7 Live*

Hi, I heard you mention this website on 5-7 live earlier this week, the special programme about SSIA's.

Lynn


----------



## sherib (20 Apr 2002)

*where did you hear of Askaboutmoney*

20/04/02

I heard you (Brendan) being interviewed on the Radio several times in the past month or longer - probably 57live or RTE 1 before 9am news.  Your site was also mentioned on 57live last Tuesday.

Askaboutmoney was also referred to in an otherwise not very good article in the Sunday Independent a couple of weeks ago.

In fact you seem to have had amazing Media (meja)
coverage! - so, I suggest you immediately give a rise to your PR person.  If yourself, then maybe an alternative career for later!!  

If this goes I will be amazed since I have been unable to post a query to your site (I'm unregistered) even though you say I have.  I haven't so far as I know.  

Incidentally, I also got my first virus (a worm I believe) this week and have spent this evening running Norton Rescue disc!!  Well worth it (based on reading your site) even though I have still to decide what, if anything, to do.

Quinn Life was rated No 1 in the Irish Times business section on 8 March 2002.  I still think it's a bit like backing a horse.  Still, in spite of contrary advice, I am still thinking Quinn Euro whatever it is.

Sherib


----------



## Caius Martius (23 Apr 2002)

*Re: where did you hear of Askaboutmoney*

From my Authorised Advisor.


----------



## 3 umbrellas (24 Apr 2002)

*discussion board & Irish Times*

Heard about it aaaaaaaaages ago on a discussion board (p45rant.com), looked it up, thought 'that's pretty good', bookmarked it, and then promptly forgot about it because my finances were kind of plodding along without the need for intervention. Then 2 wks ago I was reading the Irish Times section on SSIAs, saw the site mentioned and remembered I'd looked at it before & been impressed. So paid a quick visit to the SSIA forum & have since been trying to cure my ignorance of property finance in your homes/mortgages forum. Thanks for all the advice! Congrats on a great site.


----------



## Cooley (26 Apr 2002)

I found you through a link on LABrokers website


----------



## chip (27 Apr 2002)

Just what ireland has been crying out for  

I've been a long time fan of the motleyfool website in the UK and was resigned to the fact that financial issues & discussion thereof was just not gonna happen here in Ireland. when BANG - in the space of one week (some time ago) I SURFED IN to bestvalueireland.com and the infinitely more useful AAM.

Thanx and keep up the good work

Just a thought - Is AAM in danger of becoming toooooo big?  :eek


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Apr 2002)

Hi Chip

I suggested an Irish version of the Motley Fool to them, but they felt it wasn't justified financially, so I set up Askaboutmoney.

I don't think it can be too big? There are still lots of people who haven't heard of it yet, who could benefit from it

Brendan


----------



## flash (28 Apr 2002)

from a wine drinking down & out on a bench by the canal who said askaboutmoney made him what he is today


----------



## resu knab (30 Apr 2002)

*How did I hear about AAM?*

A year ago. My bank manager said if I came into to him again asking for money, he'd punch me up the ********, so he told me to check out AAM and don't come back until I'd learned something intelligent about the filthy lucre.

No, I lie. 
I found doing a boring old internet search. Sigh! reality sucks. But I have learned some - honest!


----------



## HCR (2 May 2002)

*Where did you hear about.....*

I had heard about it previously on radio/ tv, however I linked to day from the 'Recruit Ireland' E-zine for May


----------



## fergus (2 May 2002)

*Recruit Ireland E-zine May 2002*

From a link in the recruit Ireland E-zine May issue


----------



## NM (3 May 2002)

*Heard about Askaboutmoney*

Heard about site from a friend working in Brussels - he was checking for info about SSIAs and recommended site highly...

He was right - it is good..


----------



## Stephen (4 May 2002)

*Radio 1*

I heard Bredan being interviewed on Radio 1 during the morning Ireland Show. 

Regards, 
Stephen.


----------



## Joe123 (4 May 2002)

Irish indepentant or In Bill Tyson's book, "your money".  Don't exactly know which I read about it in first.


----------



## Guest (7 May 2002)

*where did you hear of Askaboutmoney?*

It was mentioned on RTE Radio 1 drive-time programme hosted by Rachel English one evening last week


----------



## harza (8 May 2002)

*Re: where did you hear of Askaboutmoney?*

Irish Independent


----------



## Blarney (10 May 2002)

Excellent site Brendan - well done! I saw it noted at the end of the article in yesterdays Independant about the prospect of the Irish Nationwide flotation - newspaper date 9th May '02.


----------



## troccoli (18 May 2002)

It was mentioned in an article in the business section of the Sunday Independent in the middle of April 2002 - an article about the best SSIAs.

Troccoli.


----------



## sinead (27 May 2002)

*from radio show*

heard about  this  site on radio


----------



## blondie (29 May 2002)

*independent*

think it was the Independent in the property section


----------



## Marion (3 Jun 2002)

*New Visitors*

Read your page in Monday's Irish Independent every week!  keep up the good work!


----------



## Rebekah (5 Jul 2002)

*AAM*

I heard about your site from a friend.  He is a faithful follower.  So I decided to check it out myself, i can't believe the amount of information and the generosity of the people sharing this info.  I am still trying to figure out how to post my question I am not to good with computers and the lingo.


----------



## Liam D Ferguson (5 Jul 2002)

*Re: AAM*

Rebekah, 

Click on the Forum you think might be most appropriate for your question, e.g. Absolute Beginners, Homes and Mortgages etc.  

Then click on the blue button on the top right of the screen labelled "New Topic".  

And away you go.


----------



## Carol (7 Jul 2002)

*where I heard of askaboutmoney*

I read in the your money section of the irish independant  sat 06july.


----------



## PadraigL (12 Jul 2002)

I was searching the web for information about SSIA’s. I have also seen articles in the newspaper which mention the site.
One of the best though, have learned a lot…. Thanks.


----------



## Sorcha (15 Jul 2002)

In the Your money section of Mondays irish independent


----------



## Liam D Ferguson (17 Jul 2002)

*Where did you hear of askaboutmoney*

Hi,

This is my first time using askaboutmoney.  I had a query about pension entitlements - and a friend recommended I had a look at your website.


----------



## Liam D Ferguson (17 Jul 2002)

*Re: Where did you hear of askaboutmoney*

Hi Penny, 

Welcome to Askaboutmoney.  

I have moved the "question" part of your post to the Pensions forum .


----------



## dmurf89 (17 Jul 2002)

*where did i here......*

can't remember where i first heard of aam think it was
on money section of indo some months back
love the site keep up the effort
d.8o


----------



## ANTICS (18 Jul 2002)

*REPLY TO QUERY RE WHERE DID I HEAR OF ASKABOUTMONEY !*

Brendan replied to a posting I had at Fool.co.uk. re the C & C flotation.


----------



## monica ahern (25 Jul 2002)

*advise on savings*

I thing your page is brilliant, but I would love to ask you lots of questions as regards to savings etc.but Im not too sure how to go about it.


----------



## Jim (25 Jul 2002)

*Where I found out about the site*

Mentioned in Mondays financial page "Irish Independent".
Congratulations on a very interesting, and educational site.


----------



## Liam D Ferguson (25 Jul 2002)

*Re: Monica's post*

Monica, 

From the front page, where all the forums are listed, click on one that most suits your query, like Savings and Investments, or Absolute Beginners.  Then click on the button marked "New Topic".  Type away your question.  Happy posting.


----------



## Alaskaa1 (31 Jul 2002)

*New-Where did I hear?*

At least 12 months in an Irish newspaper, can't remember which at this stage.
I have browsed site on and off since and found it very interesting and informative on a wide range of everyday topics.
Well done and thank you for setting it up.


----------



## ProfDumbledore2 (13 Aug 2002)

in the irish independent of august 12 th 2002.


----------



## seaside oceanview (14 Aug 2002)

Found it on 
Must say your site is very helpfull for wouldbe movers to Ireland!

<!--EZCODE ITALIC START-->_ Edited by ClubMan to fix link_<!--EZCODE ITALIC END-->


----------



## Margaret Press (15 Aug 2002)

*New Visitors*

Through the web site of "Buying Abroad"


----------



## monkozzz (17 Aug 2002)

*where I heard about it*

I heard about it on the Independent-it's great


----------



## kev265 (1 Sep 2002)

*Book*

Hi,

I read about www.askaboutmoney.com in a book called Your Money 2002 written by Bill Tyson, it is in chapter 4.

Best regards

Kevin


----------



## Sineadb (3 Sep 2002)

*Irish Independent*

Irish Independent Thursday Business Supplement.

Excellent site,

Well Done !!!


----------



## ROK (14 Sep 2002)

*ask about money*

Bill Tyson's column in the Irish Independent beginning summer 2002


----------



## dubbriag (16 Sep 2002)

Through a friend.


----------



## Guest (16 Sep 2002)

*Heard about this site*

Good Afternoon,
I have been reading your comments in the "Irish Independent" for a number of years, and appreciate the advise given. However it is only to-day I have come up
against a problem which I would like advise.
My son requires a student loan of Euro 5000.00 and has been quoted 8% from Ulster Bank. This is for a H.Dip
course. Do you think this is a fair quote. Seems very
large to me. 
What are advantages of registering with this site, and how to register !   Many thanks.          Fred.


----------



## biffoforrester (16 Sep 2002)

In this day and age ..
Word of Mouth


----------



## ClubMan (16 Sep 2002)

*Re: Heard about this site*

Hi Fred/Guest - I've reposted your queries  as they may be overlooked in this topic.


----------



## rookie (17 Sep 2002)

*Heard about site from*

friend who works abroad and keeps an eye on this site for advice etc...

Glad to have been told about it - seems to be a "wealth" of information, if that's not too corny a pun.

Thanks

Rookie.


----------



## desd (25 Sep 2002)

Hi. Caught up with you thru a link on this website...

I'm looking into moving back to Ireland and getting a lot of help with your site.
Thanks
Des


----------



## peter27621 (14 Oct 2002)

*Where did you hear of Askaboutmoney?*

Search engine, looking for advice on property investments.  Excellent site. Plenty of sound advice.


----------



## SeandPalmer (21 Oct 2002)

From www.movetoireland.com

Sean,


----------



## slatteryc (21 Oct 2002)

i was searching under google.com for advice on investment and pensions in ireland.  Top quality site that Ive recommended to a lot of friends in the last week that Ive been on it.


----------



## Flake (22 Oct 2002)

In Irish Independent - I've been logging in regularly on a 'read only' basis over the past couple of months and put my first question up today.  I am the ultimate 'Absolute Beginner' so I was chuffed to see a prompt response to my question from ClubMan - I understood most of the response and will be back for more. 
Great site - keep up the good work.


----------



## Mustard (24 Oct 2002)

*Where did you hear about AAM?*

Through the Irish Independent - Great website!!


----------



## MissRibena (6 Nov 2002)

Just stumbled across it after a friend mentioned ezboard.com to me.  Best online discovery this year!


----------



## ssnrcs (8 Nov 2002)

Hi Brendan,

Found the site through a search on Yahoo ..... and what a find. Telling all my friends to log on - best PR is word of mouth !


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2002)

I think I originally found AAM through Yahoo! too back in the early days!


----------



## ciaraneile (8 Nov 2002)

I heard from you via the [broken link removed] site when checking for cheaper petrol prices around the country. The above site was passed around to me from a work colleague who presumably got it in an e-mail from one of his Joe Cuddys.

Great site
I'll be back
C


----------



## philip (14 Nov 2002)

*where did i find out about askaboutmoney*

saw the e-mail address in the business section of the indo today.seems to be a great find.thank you


----------



## thomas (15 Nov 2002)

*new visitor*

read about this site in todays indo.


----------



## sparky (15 Nov 2002)

*First time buyers grant*

Hi
Can someone tell me if you still get your grant if contracts are signed , or is it only that you dont get if you havent been approved by the Dept inspector?
Ta


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Nov 2002)

*Re: First time buyers grant*

Hi Sparky

Please post your question as a new post.

Brendan


----------



## eamon (16 Nov 2002)

*i need advice on rogue solictors*

i read about this site on the independant


----------



## pmfarrelly (19 Nov 2002)

I heard about it on the radio today


----------



## seanmac50 (19 Nov 2002)

I heard Colm Rapple mention it on the radio


----------



## Paulmac (19 Nov 2002)

I found AAB on the google search engine, I was searching
for investment info....


----------



## joeysoap (26 Nov 2002)

*where did i hear about askaboutmoney*

irish indo on mondays


----------



## kelliht (1 Dec 2002)

*where heard?*

irish independent


----------



## DAVEC (4 Dec 2002)

*WHERE DID YOU HERE OF ASKABOUTMONEY*

IRISH INDENPEDANT FINANCIAL SECTION


----------



## ambyo (7 Dec 2002)

*Car Insurance*

Ambyo

I have moved your topic . It is more likely to get a response.

I have called it "car insurance for holiday trips back to Ireland". It is posted under my name.

Marion :hat


----------



## betico (10 Dec 2002)

*Where did i hear about the aam website*

Ive been reading your q&a in the Indo


----------



## missie25 (12 Dec 2002)

I heard about it by reading the article in last saturday's irish independent supplement. It was an interview with the director of consumer affairs talking about not to overspend at christmas. She recommended MABS. I went into MABs and then saw links to this site!! It's a brilliant site. Well done!


----------



## Greg (20 Dec 2002)

Hi Brendan

I've noticed the AAM site address in the personal money section of the Irish Indo business section every Thursday for the last 2 to 3 weeks. Glad to have found it - Compulsive reading!

Regards
Greg


----------



## Joe Connolly (27 Dec 2002)

*Good Work for 2003*

I read you, with interest, in the "Monday Indo"
This is a very interesting site.
Keep up the Good Work in 2003.
Happy New Year to all.
Joe Connolly


----------



## furbo (31 Dec 2002)

*where did I hear about askaboutmoney?*

I read your column in the Irish Independent every Monday without fail - so couldn't fail to know all about you!
I personally think you give a great service to the public -there are lots of things I wouldn't know about only for this column, particularly dealing with wills etc.
Thank you for a most interesting and informative page.
Mary Silke,


----------



## Ann (2 Jan 2003)

*New user*

I heard about the site from movetoireland.com


----------



## killiaa2 (3 Jan 2003)

*where i heard about aam*

my uncle


----------



## Deirdre (3 Jan 2003)

*where I heard about site*

MABS have a link on their site


----------



## Andy (8 Jan 2003)

*New Visitor*

I asked a question on the Irish Properties board and somebody suggested I would have more success with getting an answer on AAM. They were right, the AAM board is excellent. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Jan 2003)

*Re: where I heard about site*

Hi Andy

What is the Irish Properties Board. Could you provide a link please?

Brendan


----------



## bigdenb (10 Jan 2003)

*Where did I Hear*

In Today's Irish Independent Jan 09 2003


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2003)

*withholding tax*

_Daisy_ - I've reposted your query  where it is more likely to get responses.

ClubMan.


----------



## Daisy (13 Jan 2003)

*ASKABOUTMONEY*

I read about Askaboutmoney in the Irish Independent of last week (January 2003), cannot remember the day. It is an excellent website, v. informative and helpful. Thank you!


----------



## donalcro (14 Jan 2003)

*AAM site*

From Google's search engine. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DM (27 Jan 2003)

*New visitor*

Irish Independent


----------



## bid (31 Jan 2003)

*askaboutmoney site*

read about your site in irish independant Thursday 29th jan 2003, great site, keep it up


----------



## Brigid (3 Feb 2003)

*Where did you hear of Askaboutmoney*

Recommended on the money matters section of Parenting site rollercoaster.ie


----------



## Ciara (4 Feb 2003)

I read about it on www.bestvalueireland.com sometime mid last year. I have been visiting the site regulary ever since and think it is brilliant.

Well done!


----------



## stop war (9 Feb 2003)

*where did you hear of askaboutmoney*

Irish indo last week


----------



## studenteileen (14 Feb 2003)

*where did you hear about askaboutmoney.com*

Link through finfacts.com and if someone can help me with my query I swear I will put out as much positive word o mouth as any business student can!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Feb 2003)

*Re: where did you hear of askaboutmoney*

I have responded to that bribe!


----------



## D (18 Feb 2003)

*Re: Where did you hear about ask about money*

Via a friend when I researching which SSIA to take out.

Just recently starting looking at the site again - hoping to buy a house soon, site is very informative an anything I need to know

Keep up the Good work.


----------



## White Witch (22 Feb 2003)

*Where did I hear...*

Believe it or not, I actuall heard of this site when trying to sort aobut my financial troubles using my Ouija board.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2003)

*Re: Where did you hear about ask about money*

A Ouija board with web access - excellent! :lol


----------



## Buckshee (27 Feb 2003)

*colleague in work*

Colleague at work who read a article in The Independent on 21/2/03


----------



## Arklow Man (1 Mar 2003)

Hi and congrats on what is sure to be a dot.com success! I was referred to your site by my Bank Manager who is very keen on helping those who have come back from the grave and faced their demons so as to speak.  He spoke very highly of the site and commented that its going to spiral.

All the very best for the future.

P.S.  I also agree with another contributors comment, Keep the site free, I would imagine  lot of people who will visit and use this site will be like myself at this moment in time, without Credit Card facilities.  Their of course is the other main consideration which is that, how many people in difficult circumstances would be prepared to provide live data, ie. real name and address being provided for Credit Card payments etc.

While the Irish times may have introduced a fee for its content, clearly from the stats Mary Mangon has got it wrong, certainly if you take a long term view.

Their is reams of stats on results where web - sites charge for access or content and the results are not good. Those who subscribe rarely last more than six months and stop visiting the site due to restrictions.  In essence it is a way to make a quick buck but in the long term the volume of hit/page impressions normally is dramatically reduced which will greatly effect any advertising revenues you may have generated from advertisers.

Sorry, for babbling on.....


----------



## ClubMan (1 Mar 2003)

*Re: colleague in work*

Thanks for the feedback. I'm delighted your bank manager recommended AAM. Please note that AAM is a completely free and voluntary service. Brendan foots the bills for hosting/software etc. and everybody who helps out in other ways (technical support, answering queries, moderating forums etc.) does so voluntarily. There are no plans to make AAM a "commercial service", display advertising or to charge for use. Don't worry about that. Read more about this here. Please note that anybody can answer or comment on a query - the more the merrier and the less the burden on any individual contributor. If you (or your bank manager for that matter) would like to contribute please do so!


----------



## Asa (1 Mar 2003)

*heard about askaboutmoney*

When I was looking at setting up my ssia I read about this site in the Independent,  quite a while ago now


----------



## newuser (7 Mar 2003)

*where did you hear of Askaboutmoney*

I got here through a search engine looking for Irish finance.  I now remember hearing the name on the radio, but never realized what it was about.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## startingup (7 Mar 2003)

*where did you hear of Askaboutmoney?*

googled for Irish finance


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Mar 2003)

*Re: where did you hear of Askaboutmoney*

Hi Starting Up 

Welcome to Askaboutmoney

There was an article in the Sunday Papers where Google has objected to a dictionary entry which referes to the word google as a verb! So whatever else you do, don't google!

The compiler of the dictionary is still listing it as a verb, but has included a note of Google's objections and Google are satisfied with that compromise.

Brendan


----------



## kenbridie (8 Mar 2003)

On the money page of the Irish independent


----------



## Carr (9 Mar 2003)

*Askaboutmoney-Irish Finance Site*

I read about this site from the Irish Independent a long time ago and I often would visit the site, but it is only now that I have asked any questions.   I think it is great.


----------



## DOBBER22 (12 Mar 2003)

I found it on the net using a search engine, been very useful ever since.
Thanks


----------



## Jane (14 Mar 2003)

*Gift House*

Gift House Article - Irish Independent March 10


----------



## nmcm (19 Mar 2003)

*where did you hear about aam*

Saw your name in Irish Independant,looked it up and Im addicted.Its great.


----------



## Alana C (23 Mar 2003)

*How I heard!!*

Just this evening I came across your URL on a posting on the rollercoaster website. I'm impressed!!


----------



## Figaro (28 Mar 2003)

*Askaboutmoney*

Read about the site in the Business section of the Irish Indo, 27/3/03


----------



## Laura Feary (17 Apr 2003)

*Where I heard about Askaboutmoney*

I heard about this site from a co-worker whom I had discussed my financial situation with


----------



## Me (22 Apr 2003)

*Where did I hear about Askaboutmoney*

Irish Property News website.


----------



## Silvera (26 Apr 2003)

*Askaboutmoney*

I first saw the site listed in the Indo. Didn't think it was an Irish site at first because of the .com ending. (would have expected a .ie)

Brilliant site. Well done to all involved. I'm addicted also.
Keep up the good work.

Silvera.


----------



## gaffergamgee1 (2 May 2003)

I saw it recommended on rollercoaster.ie 
:d


----------



## lost in a world of (6 May 2003)

Found it on a web search and also in the general media

Great website - fair plea.


----------



## JOe Burke (14 May 2003)

*How I heard about site*

I heard about this site , some time ago in the family finance articles


----------



## nomad (20 May 2003)

At movetoireland.com, a really nice site for potential immigrants.


----------



## Jacquie (9 Jun 2003)

'The Last Word' - Today FM Radio


----------



## Rmul (20 Jun 2003)

*First Time*

on the radio


----------



## Paul (24 Jun 2003)

*Rollercoaster.ie*

Got the web address form a posting about financial matters on the rollercoaster.ie website. I am going to ask them to put up a permanent link to this website as the information here is great.


----------



## Mitchell (1 Jul 2003)

*Where did i hear of askaboutmoney*

The Irish Independent Mon June 30th 2003


----------



## dantwix (30 Jul 2003)

*Where I heard of Askaboutmoney*

Irish Indpedent article (28/29 July) with advice on tax for landlords


----------



## WEST HAM (31 Jul 2003)

*AAMONEY*

Saw it on google while doing another search


----------



## margo (6 Aug 2003)

through a friend, and I found it very helpful. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ham Slicer (20 Aug 2003)

*AAM*

Bill Tyson often gives you a mention as I'm sure you're aware.  That's where I heard it first.


----------



## norby (21 Aug 2003)

*where i heard about your website*

i heard about your website on the irish independent of monday last 18th august 2003.


----------



## Johno (18 Sep 2003)

*AAM*

Saw it first on the Irish Independent 18/09/03
Great Site!


----------



## Phillet (1 Oct 2003)

Move to Ireland Web site


----------



## Leatherarse (4 Oct 2003)

*Where did you hear of AAM*

My brother who is also a contributor introduced me to it.
It has since become a vital part of my day.


----------



## TT (7 Oct 2003)

*Absolute Beginners*

Not that big into major financial things but I do like to read snippets of useful information. This website has consistently caught my eye from The 2 page info section they use to have in the Saturday Independent and more recently in the Sunday Times. However this is my first time to look up the site.


----------



## Mandy (9 Oct 2003)

*Where I heard about you from*

Hi Brendan, well I have to say Fair play to you for sorting out a brilliant website that answers your questions that take for ages to find the right person to answer them (if you know what I mean).  I heard about your website through another website www.rollercoaster.ie as a lot of people on that site are looking for info regarding money problems.
So well done, I am delighted to have found out about this site.
Thanks a million
Mandy


----------



## annie (10 Oct 2003)

*heard about the site*

I heard about it at while discussing which pension fund to pick.  Someone suggested this site as being useful.


----------



## molliedog (21 Oct 2003)

*new visitor*

i just found your site whilst browsing in the money stuff


----------



## Harold (9 Nov 2003)

on 106 FM this morning


----------



## Kevin B (11 Nov 2003)

*Where I heard about the site*

The Last word - Today FM

A great discussion forum - I miss E. Dunphy but Matt Cooper fills the boots well.

I have just started lookin at the site,  I will be recommending it.


----------



## Emma Louisa T (13 Nov 2003)

Hi 

I heard of the website from two separate sources, firstly from someone I work with, but then againg a couple of nights later I heard someone from askaboutmoney on The Last Word on TodayFM - was really impressed - he talked a lot of sense!


----------



## askelly (23 Nov 2003)

*Where I heard about this website*

There was a feature in either the Irish Times or Independent on 14th Nov (I think) which mentioned this site


----------



## Lizzy3 (1 Dec 2003)

*Where did I hear about AAM?*

Irish Independent Newspaper!


----------



## HellsAngel (16 Dec 2003)

*MABS*

Found a link on MABS website


----------



## Mikeyboy (8 Jan 2004)

*where?*

A link in a mortgage discussion thread on irishpropertynews.com


----------



## yumi31 (12 Jan 2004)

*coming out of the closet*

Have been reading and contributing for 3 years now.  Decided to stop being anon and register. Origianly found out from rollercoaster.ie


----------



## aideen (13 Jan 2004)

*reply*

This website is frequently mentioned in discussion groups between broke and stresed parents in the Rolercoaster website.


----------



## sarahhuuray (14 Jan 2004)

*irish independent*

listed on the business page of the Irish Independent


----------



## JW (2 Feb 2004)

Frequently mentioned on the Today FM 'Last Word' show


----------



## unregistered user (3 Feb 2004)

*where did I hear about  Askaboutmoney*

I wanted to know about pips & peps with reference to SSIA'S and I found it on Google


----------



## The Aurelian (3 Feb 2004)

*Internet*

I was doing an alltheweb search for prizebonds and came across the relevant discussion.


----------



## Marble (23 Feb 2004)

*Search*

Need info on investing and carried out a search specific to Irish sites and landed here. Haven't looked back....or elsewhere...since!


----------



## lynchtp (27 Feb 2004)

I happened upon it via a google search for something or other


----------



## mrhooton (6 Mar 2004)

*where i heard about askaboutmoney*

tv3 Ireland AM tuesday 2-03 -04


----------



## paddy (10 Mar 2004)

*askaboutmoney*

In the Irish Independent it is the first thing i go to on Monday


----------



## meerkat2004 (11 Mar 2004)

*Where I heard about the site*

Hi,

Great site! 
Read about it in the Sunday Tribune on 7th of March.


----------



## aileen (12 Mar 2004)

*where heard*

irish independent 11/03/04 your money section


----------



## Bertha124 (12 Mar 2004)

*Heard of site*

I heard about the site on TV3's morning programme


----------



## joanmul (14 Mar 2004)

*dates on the first page of AAM*

I can't find a suitable site to ask this question but the first page of AAM comes up on my computer with the dates seemingly stuck on the 16.02.2004 for the last postings.   I just want to know how I can bring this up to date - I know it should do this itself but don't know why it's stuck.


----------



## drumaneen (15 Mar 2004)

*Wher di I hear about site*

reference and link to this site in www.ripoffireland.ie


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (15 Mar 2004)

*Re: dates on the first page of AAM*



> www.ripoffireland.ie



[broken link removed] ?


----------



## marge (16 Mar 2004)

*ask about money*

I saw the web address on the ask about money section of the Independent on Mondays.


----------



## herb (19 Mar 2004)

*dates on the first page of AAM*



> the first page of AAM comes up on my computer with the dates seemingly stuck on the 16.02.2004 for the last postings. I just want to know how I can bring this up to date



Try emptying your browsers cache and refreshing the screen. If you are using IE, goto Preferences - Advanced and select 'Empty now'. Then click Refresh.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (19 Mar 2004)

*Re: ask about money*

Or try Ctrl-F5 to force a refresh (in Internet Explorer anyway).


----------



## herb (22 Mar 2004)

*where did you hear of Askaboutmoney?*

about a year ago through google, the Indo and a couple of times on the Last Word!


----------



## Karlos4 (23 Mar 2004)

It was in the Irish Independant today.


----------



## Helena (26 Mar 2004)

*How I heard about askaboutmoney*

It was mentioned in the TAB taxation guide for 2003


----------



## Dolly (29 Mar 2004)

*AAM*

Read about it in either the Sunday Times finance section, or on Rollercoaster, can't remember which one was first.....


----------



## Caroel Bee (11 Apr 2004)

*Where did you hear of Askaboutmoney*

Irish Property News message board


----------



## naj (12 Apr 2004)

Article in last weeks Business and Finance magazine 
'a guide to impecunious web shopping' mentioned this site


----------



## taffy (11 May 2004)

*google*

on a google search for investment clubs......
any one know of investment clubs in south kildare/carlow?


----------



## gunnerbar (28 May 2004)

*stumbled*

Just really stumbled on it. Best site in the world, probably ever! Tellin' everyone!


----------



## Guest (28 May 2004)

*google*

> Best site in the world, probably ever

Yeah - but it's not the best site in the universe though!  

maddox.xmission.com/


----------



## amarkjosie (11 Jun 2004)

*where did i hear about you*

I heard about you from my husband and I am exactly sure where he heard about you.

Ann


----------



## frank fitzpatrick (23 Jun 2004)

*where did you hear of Askaboutmoney*

I read your articles every Monday in the Irish Independent and saw this web site mentioned there.
It is a brilliant site. I dip in to it on a regular basis as it is a mine if information and find the contributers advice very worthwhile, especially as it is coming from there own "real life" experiences. I have obtained very useful information from this site and occasionally added my own replies to queries where I thought they might be helpful. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lisa S (1 Jul 2004)

*Shared Ownership Scheme - advice and info here???*

I heard about this site from a knowledgeable person on the rollercoaster.ie site


----------



## Badger (6 Jul 2004)

*Irish Independent*

As the subject suggests, the your money section of the indo


----------



## mmchmo (6 Jul 2004)

*your adverts*

I saw your add in the Finance pages of the weekend papers.


----------



## Kevin Noctor (14 Jul 2004)

*Investments During Your Retirement*

I heard of AskAboutMoney from the article in the Sunday
 Tribune of 11th. July 2004.
 It is an unbelievable source of information particularly
for a non financial bloke like me. Have only just started to
explore it.


----------



## moogie (19 Jul 2004)

*heard about you on movetoireland.com*

Your site is plugged on the full site home page of movetoireland.com


----------



## mama (3 Aug 2004)

*The Sunday Times*

I read about askaboutmoney.com in The Sunday Times 1st August 2004 - Money advice page.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2004)

*housing the family*

I've moved this query out of this topic and into the .


----------



## Newone (13 Aug 2004)

*Linked*

There is a link on the frontpage of a new property website 

www.galwayproperty.info


----------



## looktothefuture (6 Sep 2004)

Hi

Got it through an Internet search and saw URL. Remembered it from some "advertising" sometime ago, but cannot confirm this.

Looked at forum at thought that the information and discussions seems reasonable intelligent and informed.

Hope that I can learn and contribute!

Regards,

Colm


----------



## tad (15 Oct 2004)

*rte 2*

heard about it 0n jerry ryan show on wednesday 13 october


----------



## Dan The Man (19 Oct 2004)

Found a reference for it on boards.ie

Addicted since


----------



## Phil (22 Oct 2004)

*AAM Where did I hear about it*

Hi
Heard about it on the G Ryan radio show 12/13 Oct04
Eddie Hobbs money celeb advised a listener to check it out in relation to a tax query on a childs savings scheme

Love the site keep up the good work

Regards
Phil


----------



## Jildy (16 Nov 2004)

Found it by mistake while browsing in Google. Liked the look of it, Added it to my Favourites and registered. Haven't looked back since !!!!


----------



## elainedalton20 (18 Nov 2004)

My solicitor, Branigan Cosgrove Finnegan Solicitors on Pembroke Road, Dublin 4, suggested I try this website to find a sample joint tenancy agreement document. However I can't find one. Can you or anybody out there help me?!!


----------



## rainyday (18 Nov 2004)

Hi Elaine - the  is mentioned in the  of the Mortgages/House Buying forum.


----------



## gizmo (21 Nov 2004)

*Where did you hear of us*

I have been reding the board fir at least a year now heard about it thru one of the Sunday financial pages and only getting around to register now


----------



## gmit (22 Nov 2004)

Hello,

A friend told me about this website. The information is really great on it - well done.  I am trying to 'post' a question like others, but I am getting a message saying I am 'restricted'.  So trying again, hopefully this will work this time.

Wondering can you help me......

_I have moved your query into a  as it is more likely to attract attention and comment there than here. ClubMan._


----------



## gmit (25 Nov 2004)

Thanks for that but I cannot find 'New Topic' section?? Help, as I am dying to read what answers I got!!

Regards.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Nov 2004)

There is no _new topic_ section. I moved your query to a new topic . I'm afraid the only reply so far is a rather insipid one from me... :\


----------



## rabbit season (26 Nov 2004)

Irish Independent 25/11/2004 Christmas Crackers


----------



## jdwexford (14 Jan 2005)

My dad   !!
tx dad!
jd


----------



## DaveDubIre (20 Jan 2005)

I came across the Financial Planning programme on RTE with Eddie Hobbs.  He then had a web chat, and for a lot of questions directed people to this site.. 

I found info. here in 2 minutes that I didnt find on the revenue web-site in 2 hours..


----------



## rebcacca1 (6 Feb 2005)

*AAM*

Heard about it from a friend.


----------



## appollo10 (6 Feb 2005)

*Re: Where I heard about you from*

I typed in "Remorgage with first active" into google and there was a link to your site. Man ! am i happy that i did. An excellent site. 
   Appollo10


----------



## marla2005 (14 Mar 2005)

*aam*

heard about this site on a pigsback.com forum


----------



## ericphipps (22 Mar 2005)

Brilliant site-  TV3  THIS MORNING  22MARCH 2005


----------



## buddy1 (5 Apr 2005)

I heard of this site from a work colleague and I'm glad I did as it is very informative so keep up the good work. I most also say that this new site is a far easier site to browser/read through excellent work.


----------



## Unregistered (12 Apr 2005)

Heard about it from an article in the Irish Independent, 11 April.


----------



## Unregistered (12 Apr 2005)

on a business/finance programme on the radio


----------



## Unregistered (14 Apr 2005)

I read about it in the Irish Independent




       P.J.      Sligo


----------



## Unregistered (18 Apr 2005)

Irish Independent on line


----------



## Unregistered (18 Apr 2005)

irish independant


----------



## Unregistered (22 Apr 2005)

Interview with Eddy Hobbs on 96fm radio this morning.


----------



## maura (23 Apr 2005)

I heard about it on rollercoaster.ie from a legend called kildrought, who gives expert advice on everything.


----------



## Unregistered (5 May 2005)

Link on Eagle Star website


----------



## Pricilla (10 May 2005)

From someone on p45.net, house & home section


----------



## Unregistered (12 May 2005)

Heard about the site on Daft.ie. someone has asked for advice on Mortgages and property and were directed here..So I promptly followed too 
Great site. PLEASE do not start charging for it...


----------



## ClubMan (12 May 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> PLEASE do not start charging for it...



Rest assured, there is no plan at all to charge for it. At worst people (as has been done before) people may be invited to make totally voluntary contributions to defray the running costs. There is no plan to make _AAM _into a commercial service at any stage. Credit to _Brendan _for footing the costs out of his own pocket over the years (with the exception of last year when voluntary contributions covered the cost of the _ezBoard _subscription renewal) and for being committed to making and keeping it a free/open service.


----------



## Unregistered (17 May 2005)

I recently found a link to AAB on www.boards.ie 

we are in the process of purchasing a house and the help on this site was GREAT


----------



## clmp (19 May 2005)

Heard you on TodayFM Last Word yesterday. Well done challenging those Guys on their supposed home investment system.


----------



## ClubMan (19 May 2005)

clmp said:
			
		

> Well done challenging those Guys on their supposed home investment system.



What's that all about? I presume that this was _Brendan _commenting on some proposed investment scheme?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 May 2005)

A company called Inside Track were promoting their seminars on the Last Word last night and I gave my analysis. 

I'm glad someone was listening.

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (19 May 2005)

Funny - _Inside Track _is also the name of the [broken link removed]. I presume the two are unrelated?


----------



## fish (23 May 2005)

Hi, I heard about this site from Eddie Hobbs on a corporate meeting recently. Just starting so first impression - very good! Thanks.


----------



## iveagh (30 May 2005)

Saturdays Irish Indo,


----------



## mriozzi2001 (7 Jun 2005)

Heard about you a long time ago but finances in good order I will require info now as I am thinking of remorg. at the moment outside the country.


----------



## Hello (19 Jun 2005)

Just to let you know. I found it on google


----------



## Unregistered (26 Jun 2005)

movetoireland.com


----------



## Tommy K (27 Jun 2005)

Dermot Deane - Solicitor


----------



## deem (14 Jul 2005)

Word of mouth...I heard about it on a forum at www.weddingsonline.ie

Don't know who the member was that posted the link.


----------



## Gar (25 Jul 2005)

Came across it about a year ago when searching for some info on investments (through Google). Great site. An invaluable aid to ordinary investors. Thanks and well done.

Gar.


----------



## mauraA (11 Aug 2005)

read it in the irish independent a few months ago. great idea


----------



## shoegal (11 Aug 2005)

Heard about it a few years ago on The Last Word, TodayFM. Very good site, was a reader for a long time and recently registered.


----------



## shamalive (18 Aug 2005)

linked from boards.ie


----------



## BearBBBH (21 Aug 2005)

users discussing it on Magicmum.com


----------



## gerw (16 Sep 2005)

Told about site by work colleague


----------



## Flexible (16 Sep 2005)

Googled under " EBS going public"


----------



## Value Seeker (18 Sep 2005)

I did a search looking for information about government money being wasted on the M3 road project for new www.m3tothewest.com site. There are 2 tolls planned each way, and yet up to 70m is being wasted - likewise if any one can help go to our site. Thanks, and great site.


----------



## porterboy (23 Sep 2005)

I'm living in Switzerland. A mate from Athlone is visiting and he told me about it. Good website!


----------



## scoby (5 Oct 2005)

irish independant "help yourself"


----------



## gearoidmm (5 Oct 2005)

Google search


----------



## Zapper (7 Oct 2005)

I heard about Don't AAM from a workmate. Great site.


----------



## AnnaG (18 Oct 2005)

I heard about it on Today FM/The Last Word a few years ago - when the SSIA closing date was approaching and everyone including me was panicking trying to choose the best savings account!

Since then I have moved to the UK, but I still come back here with money questions if it's anything euro or Ireland-related, haven't managed to find an equivalent site elsewhere yet...

Anna


----------



## Jelly babies (19 Oct 2005)

I heard about it from a work colleague.


----------



## Rian (20 Oct 2005)

Work Colleague


----------



## Omega (20 Oct 2005)

From a mention on the Quinn Life homepage


----------



## Ant (21 Oct 2005)

Just googled Lymewood Mews and found stumbled across it...


----------



## hokey32 (26 Oct 2005)

Came upon the site through a search I did on Lymewood Mews with Yahoo.


----------



## FTB (3 Nov 2005)

Was recommended on parenting website rollercoaster.ie


----------



## Pat White (28 Nov 2005)

The Indo on the 28th November


----------



## noddy (12 Dec 2005)

I got the link from the new eddie hobbs web site. The advice given out on this site, is first class thank you all.


----------



## BankRobbers (10 Jan 2006)

Followd a link on the Eddie Hobbs site


----------



## macker (24 Jan 2006)

i heard about askaboutmoney in the evening herald


----------



## HelloJed (1 Feb 2006)

I discovered AAM when I was searching Google for mortgage and FTB guidance. Am just about to move into my first flat and have found AAM invaluable during every step of the process.


----------



## Boggie (2 Feb 2006)

Monday's Irish Indo_Business section.
From there went onto the website.


----------



## erikaedithp (6 Feb 2006)

*houses*

I’m interested in your opinions on what you think will happen to the Irish property market over the next 2 to 5 years. The property has grown by a phenomenal rate in the past 10 years.
Do you see prices continue to rise, a leveling off or is there any possibility of a crash?


----------



## RainyDay (6 Feb 2006)

*Re: houses*

Hi Erika - If you use the search facility, you'll find loads of threads discussing this issue.


----------



## woods (6 Feb 2006)

I googled looking for info about central heating rads and was linked to here. I think that it is a great site. Thank you to whoever is responsible.


----------



## ZEGAR (7 Feb 2006)

I was looking for property information and google returned a link to this fantastic website


----------



## murphy (16 Feb 2006)

I heard a fried of mine talking about it so thats why I am trying it


----------



## trish w (16 Feb 2006)

The business show on to-day FM on sunday 12 Feb. Just looking through
the pages - what a lot of information


----------



## saintstephen (1 Mar 2006)

Hi ,

I had heard about the website ,but what made encouraged me to have a look was the last word show on 28th feb.
It looks really interesting and hopefully I can get or give some good advice.

regards
saintstephen


----------



## suileglasa (1 Mar 2006)

Was googling looking for Business Support Information and came across it. Excellent.


----------



## BSL (7 Mar 2006)

Sunday Independent of March 5th


----------



## JohnnyBoy (7 Mar 2006)

on Today FM(Irish radio station) re investing in cape verde-no water apparently?


----------



## tyrell (7 Mar 2006)

Word of Mouth


----------



## Ann Flaherty (7 Mar 2006)

Irish Independent, March 7th.


----------



## Lyndan (7 Mar 2006)

i googled something that i wanted information on...

'losing no claims bonus after 2 years of not using it' and this site came up!


----------



## Calina (7 Mar 2006)

from planetpotato.blogs.com


----------



## Guest (10 Mar 2006)

By chance


----------



## Judybaby73 (14 Mar 2006)

Was googling ...looking for info on how to help me sort my debts  ...and low and behold ....there it popped up. I've been on everyday since! Its fab and I love reading all the posts....although I'm sure it's costing me money in so far as i'm  a) Im paying for the net, b) I should be working and could be caught on here and as a result I could be fired!!! Lol!

happy daz!


----------



## carina (14 Mar 2006)

I found it when doing a google search looking for ways to save money!! great service by the way, really interesting!


----------



## DrF (18 Mar 2006)

irish examiner


----------



## mur1975 (19 Mar 2006)

I heard about it from www.rollercoaster.ie
Keep up the good work!


----------



## magictouch (19 Mar 2006)

Hi Brendan,

Came accross your site while surfing for new business links on google. Great site! Trish in Cork


----------



## heracles (20 Mar 2006)

From a colleague


----------



## wise (21 Mar 2006)

*Re: New visitos-where did you hear of AAM*



			
				andy said:
			
		

> I Read in Irish independent newspaper


I read about it in the Irish Independant


----------



## Goldman (21 Mar 2006)

my sister...and her boyfriend


----------



## micandre (3 Apr 2006)

Irish Independant Monday 3 April.


----------



## Josey Wales (3 Apr 2006)

Through Google. I was just searching for some information on broadband availability and I found my way here.


----------



## akaoh (11 Apr 2006)

i overheard some people at work talking about it.


----------



## tommgpower (1 May 2006)

sunday times 30/04/2005 business section


----------



## Tony Byrne (2 May 2006)

I found it on the web when searching for information


----------



## SeanHow (3 May 2006)

searching for mortgage info in google and AAM was one of the first results


----------



## jackson (3 May 2006)

From Eddie Hobbs' website. I hope I can learn about money!


----------



## Catnonie (4 May 2006)

Heard someone on the last word (today FM) talking about it so logged on!


----------



## December (7 May 2006)

clmp said:
			
		

> Heard you on TodayFM Last Word yesterday. Well done challenging those Guys on their supposed home investment system.



Also heard you there, but had initially heard about you from other posters on wedding and womens forums (fora?)


----------



## nnac (9 May 2006)

Both on the Eddie Hobbs website and the Irish Independent (a few times).


----------



## Deec (10 May 2006)

eddie Hobbs Talk!


----------



## McDaniels (10 May 2006)

Radio


----------



## erick (14 May 2006)

from surfing the net.....thank God for this site !....more power :->


----------



## wavelength (14 May 2006)

From my boyfriend who uses it regularly and who heard of it  thorugh word of mouth


----------



## midnight (15 May 2006)

On The Last Word on Today FM... Always try to catch your slot each week. Even if I don't find it relevant to me it's always interesting.


----------



## cute_cow (15 May 2006)

someone mentioned it on  on one of the threads there.


----------



## jan23 (16 May 2006)

just found it on the net


----------



## joeysully (17 May 2006)

Googled looking for NCT info, havnt logged off since


----------



## Louise (17 May 2006)

Came across it on google when searching for info on property.


----------



## mlmcgowan (21 May 2006)

business post


----------



## mlmcgowan (21 May 2006)

the sunday business post


----------



## rkeane (9 Jun 2006)

Heard about it on Today FM's last word.  One of your guys was on.


----------



## marycarr (24 Jun 2006)

I read about it in a book by Bill Tyson called Your Money 2002.


----------



## purplealien (24 Jun 2006)

Google. I was looking up info on property investment- had never heard of AAM before but i'm now after passing it on to around twenty people i know. Great site - well done to all involved!


----------



## tayrojet (24 Jun 2006)

from link on search page while looking to find the price of a stanley range


----------



## Con (24 Jun 2006)

I kept coming across it when doing searches on google about various stuff over the past 2 years and so I decided this week after seeing a thread that I felt strongly about to register


----------



## LkennyBirdie (28 Jun 2006)

Google
Was looking for info about Tevion phone from Aldi and was delighted to find whole thread about what to buy/not buy.  Great!




			
				Brendan said:
			
		

> Welcome to Askaboutmoney. I hope you enjoy your visit and that you learn something and contribute something for others to learn.
> 
> We have done some promotion recently and would like to see how effective it has been. Please press the *Add Reply *button at the top of this page and let us know where you heard about us.
> 
> ...


----------



## roxy (28 Jun 2006)

Google, gotta love it


----------



## Hel_n (29 Jun 2006)

I'm actually a member with about a month now but I just found this thread today. Like other members I was searching various topics when Google kept leading me to AAM so I decided to sign up. Great site


----------



## kellyiom (30 Jun 2006)

irish independent for me although think I'd been vaguely aware of its existence. Just want to say what a great site. Really informative.


----------



## Coolaboy (2 Jul 2006)

In business/money sections in papers.  eg.. Brendan Burgess, Ask about money said ....


----------



## Kit Kat (3 Jul 2006)

First form my son who workd with Phiser in Cork and then from a Finance Seminar in Hotel Kilmore Cavan at which Jill Kirby spoke and a rep from the Financial Services Regulator- a very informative evening,


----------



## slattcs (3 Jul 2006)

Followed the link from the Eddie Hobbs website.


----------



## -louise- (6 Jul 2006)

Was googling for Ongar, and found lots of people talking about it here


----------



## yenrod55 (6 Jul 2006)

On RTE Radio about two weeks ago - it was about personal taxation and the expert featured recomended Ask About Money.


----------



## guest (6 Jul 2006)

The Irish Indo - what a great site!!!


----------



## pedromoore (9 Jul 2006)

Mostly on radio Newstalk.  Then my assitent recommended the site because I will have money to invest in a year or so.

 Peter Moore


----------



## Johnon71 (13 Jul 2006)

found about aam by searching on Yahoo about my new housing estate.

Best website ever.

Johnon71


----------



## de Gunner (13 Jul 2006)

i heard you on the last word


----------



## jemmi (21 Jul 2006)

Hi, congratulations on a thoroughly useful and usable site. I heard of you at work - when i was in an accountants


----------



## Fickle (25 Jul 2006)

Simply googled 'holland blinds' hoping to get a list of suppliers in Dublin area and I somehow managed to be directed to this site.  The blinds are long forgotten as I have spend all free time reading all the info on this site!!


----------



## salesman (25 Jul 2006)

Heard about askaboutmoney from friend. Great site!


----------



## ACA (26 Jul 2006)

Came across AAM whilst Googling. Fantastic site, so addictive. Bad news for a work from home person like me!

Keep up the good work


----------



## Numbs (29 Jul 2006)

From a friend who is already a member - pfitzgerald.

Thanks


----------



## bin (29 Jul 2006)

hi bin here i was just brousing through internet and came accross site


----------



## joer (12 Aug 2006)

_on radio and from friends_


----------



## Steven (18 Aug 2006)

mabs.ie.....link section


----------



## Rois (18 Aug 2006)

Came across it via a link in www.boards.ie.


----------



## Jimoslimos (21 Aug 2006)

Googling for information on residency and SSIAs


----------



## GJPC (21 Aug 2006)

Eddie Hobs website


----------



## cousin_borat (26 Aug 2006)

boards.ie


----------



## mell61 (30 Aug 2006)

Its nearly a year since I first logged on, from a work colleagues recommendation....


----------



## z108 (31 Aug 2006)

I think it was on the news somewhere . Somehow the URL was in the back of my mind


----------



## nolo77 (31 Aug 2006)

From www.boards.ie , methinks.


----------



## june (1 Sep 2006)

link on the website of the great eddie hobbs himself!


----------



## grace.otoole (19 Sep 2006)

I was on eddie hobbs site and he has a link to yourselves.. Praise indeed.


----------



## daves (19 Sep 2006)

search on google, i was actually looking for itsyourmoney.ie and found this little gem of a place.


----------



## Rud Annamh (20 Sep 2006)

Google also. Impressive rankings!

Can't remember search terms, but probably investment property or similar.


----------



## Ballabooyeah (21 Sep 2006)

From another forum www.rollercoaster.ie


----------



## GL01 (21 Sep 2006)

Noticed it come up frequently on search results and thought I'd take a closer look - have been using it constantly since!


----------



## broan (21 Sep 2006)

heard you menctioned on rte news prog when colm rapple was being interviewed recently


----------



## djgrub (22 Sep 2006)

Having just returned from a breif stint overseas, a friend recommended the site to me, ironic as he spends the rest of his time playing online poker.  Glad to say  That I'mImpressed by the depth of knowlege to be tapped and shared


----------



## stripy (23 Sep 2006)

Found the website through searching about motor insurance 

Glad I did its full of info!


----------



## Corky (25 Sep 2006)

Boards.ie and am I glad ,great site with some very helpfull members.


----------



## SOM (1 Oct 2006)

Heard about this web site when it was mentioned on a radio programme some time ago though I promptly forgot about it. Came across it again on a Google Search today as I was searching for information on Capital Gains Tax.


----------



## ArthurP (13 Oct 2006)

Hi Arthur here

Got here via google, very impressed so far.

AP


----------



## shotgun (13 Oct 2006)

eddie hobbs


----------



## denise1234 (15 Oct 2006)

came across site while googling overseas property advice. Great site!


----------



## Thelip (16 Oct 2006)

I found out about it when I was googling for information on attic conversions and house improvements.  Mentioned it later that day to a friend and she had also heard of it.  AAM and its brilliance ended up being our topic of conversation over lunch


----------



## Brianp (17 Oct 2006)

From a friend. Then a week later on the radio. 
Brian


----------



## evelynn (17 Oct 2006)

Just came across it while searching on line for information. Never heard of it before that. 
Thanks, it's a great site, will lots of FREE info!!!


----------



## Del11 (18 Oct 2006)

Hi Brendan

Heard  from yourself


----------



## pony (22 Oct 2006)

You could say it was subliminal.  Iv'e always wanted to ask about that stuff
it might have been from google.


----------



## lizabeth (22 Oct 2006)

eddie hobbs mentioned it on programme 30 things to do with your ssia

Find AAM very informative, and enjoyable too


----------



## Darren Boyd (26 Oct 2006)

Few friends of mine use the site quite regularly, I find it very interesting and helpful


----------



## Debracd (28 Oct 2006)

Someone mentioned 'AAM' on another forum months ago, I asked what AAM meant? And I've been popping in on and off since.


----------



## Northerngirl (6 Nov 2006)

I found it thru Google search on locations to live in Ireland.  Im now well and truly addicted, its so informative and user-friendly, have learned so much about credit cards, mortgages, you name it....! And always get a prompt reply - excellent.


----------



## Guest111 (7 Nov 2006)

I always hear Brendan on The Last Word with Matt Cooper...joined as a result


----------



## Lorz (7 Nov 2006)

Also joined because of Last Word and Matt Cooper.


----------



## angel40 (7 Nov 2006)

eddie hobbs on 30 things NOT to do with your SSIA's


----------



## Crazy Horse (7 Nov 2006)

I found it through Google search while looking for info on mortgage tax relief.  It's a brilliant and very informative site.


----------



## hennessys (9 Nov 2006)

my accountant.


----------



## Angie M (11 Nov 2006)

Hi

Heard about site from Eddie Hobbs on his programme "30 things to do with your SSIa's"  but still trying to figure that one out!


----------



## BurritoQueen (13 Nov 2006)

From doing searches for various things and finding askaboutmoney threads coming up wiht many of the answers I'm searchin for
GREAT PROGRAM thank you!!!


----------



## Google (13 Nov 2006)

Google search


----------



## addob (13 Nov 2006)

I love this site and have reccomended it to anyone with random questions or who need advice or opinions.
Thanks.
I also originally found it from a Google search for a property location!


----------



## sulo (13 Nov 2006)

I originally found it when I was Googling for information on Mortgages (when buying our house)!

Great site!!!


----------



## frankdl (14 Nov 2006)

looking for information on deeds registration on iol search. directed to your site. got info i was looking for.thanks.


----------



## Tommy Thatcher (22 Nov 2006)

From podcast on the sunday business show on Today FM.Also see it in features in the Indo and Sindo.


----------



## Ruu (24 Nov 2006)

I heard of this site on boards.ie, someone posted a link to a thread here.  Hi everyone.


----------



## sp-neighbor (24 Nov 2006)

Google Search Engine


----------



## Johnny1 (26 Nov 2006)

There was a link for your site on eddiehobbs.com that's where I first saw your site which was just as well because Hobbs never answered the email I sent him.


----------



## RainyDay (27 Nov 2006)

Johnny1 said:


> There was a link for your site on eddiehobbs.com that's where I first saw your site which was just as well because Hobbs never answered the email I sent him.


Do you expect him to provide free advice by email?


----------



## ClubMan (27 Nov 2006)

Who said that _Johnny1 _was asking for advice? For all we know he could have been a prospective client inquiring about the services offered by _EH _or something like that.


----------



## noggy1810 (30 Nov 2006)

Hear you on "The Last Word" regularily and decided to check it out, and have a few finacial questions that I need answers for so here goes!


----------



## Johnny1 (3 Dec 2006)

RainyDay said:


> Do you expect him to provide free advice by email?


 The answer to that question is no and stop jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Newby (14 Dec 2006)

Google searches and the Last Word - fantastic site by the way.


----------



## annfield (10 Jan 2007)

From your slot on today fm


----------



## killarneyguy (10 Jan 2007)

I was searching for a topic on google - and came across it


----------



## shootingstar (10 Jan 2007)

Hi Brendan. 

i was browsing and came across the site. log in every day. great site. well done.... 

*star*

P.S. have told a good few ppl about it also.... (pats myself on the back)


----------



## Alistair (15 Jan 2007)

Found you last year, whilst using Google to seek information on the INBS demutualisation.


----------



## Barley (15 Jan 2007)

I haven't a clue where I heard about this place. I've known of it's existence for a good while, but have only just joined.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2007)

Barley said:


> I haven't a clue where I heard about this place.


Maybe it came to you in a dream?


----------



## Barley (15 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Maybe it came to you in a dream?


 
 No, nothing like that!!


----------



## gipimann (15 Jan 2007)

I heard about the site on the recent comedy...sorry, recent seriously financially useful (!) TV prog which the aforementioned Mr Hobbs did on how to spend my SSIA...  This site address aside, I can't remember anything else EH had to say in that program!


----------



## Abundance (25 Jan 2007)

*Re: via search engine*



geoffreyod said:


> Never heard of it before until I stumbled across it in Google when searching for information on Irish property.


I just joined up and found this site in google.  Just wish I could work out how I ask a question!!!  Abundance


----------



## nossie (26 Jan 2007)

Talking to my friend and owner at Freeman Cycles on Bath Ave.


----------



## Nell.oc (7 Feb 2007)

word of mouth - really informative & really interesting - thanks!


----------



## Rebelette (8 Feb 2007)

From Eddie Hobb's website. Great site - am well and truly hooked!


----------



## Saphire (8 Feb 2007)

I heard it from rollercoaster web site


----------



## romy_mathew (24 Feb 2007)

From my friend.


----------



## yangguang25 (8 Mar 2007)

Saw this site while doing a Financial Investement search on google 
By somehow, I end up here.


----------



## Bronte (20 Mar 2007)

I live abroad and keep an eye on property/banks etc in Ireland and often google, one day your site came up.  I find it extremely informative and for free too.  Another plus is there are no ads to distract.  I know everyone has a bias but as anyone can contribute one can make an informed decision. 
Since then I've heard the site creator on RTE radio, I have this on freeview or free to air (via SKY) and I've heard you mentioned in money programmes from time to time.  
Thanks for the site it's invaluable.


----------



## robfitz (20 Mar 2007)

*Returning visitors*

About 5+ years ago I was talking with friend at work about investing in shares online, etc., as I had built up a bit of extra money in my current account at the time.  He suggested askaboutmoney.com as a good site and community to learn more about the various options.  I didn't start dealing with share online in the end but I got very close (extra bank account, etc).  Though I did setup an SSIA.

For some reason I stopped reading the forum, but I had learn't a number of things during my time spent reading the forum.  Try to diversify your portfolio, markets go up and down, think long term, etc.

Now that my SSIA has matured I'm looking into the many investment options again.  Maybe I'll continue to read the forum, this time.


----------



## cryptospirid (21 Mar 2007)

It was on the favourites on a colleagues PC which I was using.
>crypto


----------



## rsta (10 Apr 2007)

I've known about AAM for a good while now maybe over a year or so.  I'm only registering now as I can't find an answer to my question!

Usually reading and searching has answered any questions I've had.

Great site.  Very informative.


----------



## Cork2002 (10 Apr 2007)

Irish Times article yesterday (09/04/07)


----------



## Cheeus (11 Apr 2007)

I was came across a link through Google. Initially searched for 'affordable housing'.


----------



## Vichobbsdrew (23 Apr 2007)

Brendan said:


> Welcome to Askaboutmoney. I hope you enjoy your visit and that you learn something and contribute something for others to learn.
> 
> We have done some promotion recently and would like to see how effective it has been. Please press the *Add Reply *button at the top of this page and let us know where you heard about us.
> 
> ...


Hi Brendan,
one of my sons told me about the site,to day 23/04/07,and already i have
found like minded people such as my self,with the same outlook or opinions
on real topics,who needs google.
thanks a bunch.
signed,
vichobbsdrew


----------



## ucdier (27 Apr 2007)

Think I stumbled across it through Google


----------



## DiStefano (30 Apr 2007)

As a member of IBNS I googled INBS demutualisation and found my way onto AAM website.


----------



## kmt02 (1 May 2007)

I just saw comments in google while typing in addresses.


----------



## ATracey (8 May 2007)

Several Interviews given by Brendan on RTE 1 Radio


----------



## SadBob (16 May 2007)

Googled an address to try and find info about the area and found my way here! Have been a silent user/viewer for a couple of months and officially registered this week. Excellent site!


----------



## saibhreas (26 May 2007)

A friend at work mentioned this site to me when we were discussing what to do with the old SSIA shekels.  The info here just blows me away - many thanks to all concerned.


----------



## dawnsurprise (27 May 2007)

googled a topic on engagement rings and the link ended up here!
find it a very useful site indeed....


----------



## vwgal (29 May 2007)

Found via search engine


----------



## Caveat (6 Jul 2007)

Car related google search a few months back - a relevant thread on AAM came up on the first page.

Very informative and useful site!!


----------



## ATgirl (12 Jul 2007)

found through google search engine while looking for information on savings accounts....excellent site!


----------



## Sarah1234 (12 Jul 2007)

Work


----------



## 1308dorina (12 Jul 2007)

Came across it on Google....it's great!


----------



## Lau123 (13 Jul 2007)

I searched google for information on affordable housing and have seen all the questions and replies, which I find most helpful.


----------



## UMS (17 Jul 2007)

Decided to take a look following a discussion on finances/personal finances on RTÉ radio 1 yesterday. It came highly recommended and has more than lived up to expectations.


----------



## pc7 (17 Jul 2007)

I was worried the sale of our house was going to fall through as the buyer was trying to pull out after the contracts were signed, I googled the topic and found loads of interesting information about buying/selling and signed up. I've recommended it to all my friends. Keep up the good work its brilliant!


----------



## so-crates (17 Jul 2007)

A friend in work was laughing over something in Shooting the Breeze, curiosity piqued I asked her and she told me about the site - was impressed with what I saw and have found out quite a few useful things just browsing through queries (esp around tax credits, but also found the 'best' lists illuminating) so decided to join.


----------



## Marsie Dotes (17 Jul 2007)

I sent a question to Eddie Hobbs and they suggested that I look at AAM, seems like good advice


----------



## yob (18 Jul 2007)

gill kirbey,sunday times,shes always mentioning you guys


----------



## dublin579 (23 Jul 2007)

heard about it on boards.ie property section


----------



## Bill Struth (8 Aug 2007)

This fantastic site was recommended to me on http://www.thehuddleboard.com


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2007)

Bill Struth said:


> This fantastic site was recommended to me on http://www.thehuddleboard.com


What is that site? Looks like some sort of _[Glasgow] Celtic _forum or something?  I don't want to register and can't see anything without doing so.


----------



## hummingbird (12 Aug 2007)

Found it on Google when researching property. Excellent site. Have found loads of useful info here though have been a bit shy about posting.


----------



## fobh (14 Aug 2007)

Hi Brendan, just found this site on the Internet.....


----------



## U2Fan (29 Aug 2007)

Through a colleague of mine who stumbled across the site whilst looking for a credit card that provides best "add-ons".


----------



## moondance (29 Aug 2007)

Marsie Dotes said:


> I sent a question to Eddie Hobbs and they suggested that I look at AAM, seems like good advice



Bet Eddie is an AAM user and he gets all his answers here!


----------



## truthseeker (20 Sep 2007)

Found it when doing google search to get info about wills/executors etc..


----------



## spuddy01 (2 Oct 2007)

The site was recommended to me by a work colleague!


----------



## Bill Struth (2 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What is that site? Looks like some sort of _[Glasgow] Celtic _forum or something?  I don't want to register and can't see anything without doing so.


It is indeed. Celtic supporters forum.


----------



## Nugget24 (6 Oct 2007)

Irish Times business section 5th October 2007

in an article about women and attitude to money


----------



## John Pat (7 Oct 2007)

First found your site on the Sunday Business post, I think its a great site and I am just getting the hang of it.
                                                JP


----------



## stir crazy (13 Oct 2007)

Recommended by a friend but he wont tell his user name


----------



## sylvrfrank (16 Oct 2007)

from a friend


----------



## Sn@kebite (16 Oct 2007)

I'm not new but i got it through Boards.ie


----------



## olly123 (16 Oct 2007)

I think it was the indo. It's so long ago I can't remember,but I've told anyone I know about it . I think it's a brilliant site and everyone is so tuned in to all the latest info unlike a lot of sites where people only pop in and out occasionlly.I love to sit down and read it at night ,it's better than a newspaper! I feel I know a lot of the people here even though I've never met them!


----------



## kate1234 (18 Oct 2007)

Found It On Google


----------



## pat.canavan (5 Nov 2007)

I think on a Radio programme


----------



## Godfather (19 Nov 2007)

With a search by google


----------



## Eithneangela (19 Nov 2007)

I did a Google search on a particular topic (it happens to be Moliets in France) and one of the top ten responses included your site.


----------



## Flymask (26 Nov 2007)

I phoned a friend!


----------



## Stifster (26 Nov 2007)

google methinks


----------



## borisWA (19 Dec 2007)

I heard about it from a friend. It was back at the start of the SSIA's [I think]

Have heard Brendan several times on Radio - The Last Word mostly.

Keep up the good work !


----------



## Margie (19 Dec 2007)

I was googling about maternity benefit one day and came across AAM.


----------



## IrlJidel (19 Dec 2007)

would this be better set up as a poll?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2007)

There are no plans to enable the _vBulletin _polling feature on _AAM_.


----------



## Lauren86 (5 Jan 2008)

Google, I was looking for customer reviews of telephone service.


----------



## ginkerman (5 Jan 2008)

hiya,I've seen it on the web for the last few months but have now made the effort to join up,

Looks great


----------



## rosiemc (6 Jan 2008)

Came across it through google searches and now always come here first for financial advice and information.


----------



## Aido1 (6 Jan 2008)

irish independent website


----------



## Choosey (8 Jan 2008)

A friend at work told me about it - have only been a viewer for the past 2 years but registered yesterday - Am addicted!


----------



## TomC (10 Jan 2008)

Heard my brother talking about it he is the sensible one but time for me to be sensible now, Its an excellent site for help on the serious life stuff, thanks.


----------



## Johnboy45 (18 Jan 2008)

heard it on Mooney's Money RTE 1, I know, I know i'm a real saddo, but eventually i'll be rich enough I won't be looking for advice, Johnboy45


----------



## tvcabinet (19 Jan 2008)

Brendan I met you some years ago when I varnished some doors for you after you had them stripped of paint.


----------



## Rhea (20 Jan 2008)

through google, looking for parking information in Sandyford!!!. ie a surfing diversion.


----------



## fmcg (29 Jan 2008)

heard about it on another discussion board by a poster there. www.rollercoaster.ie


----------



## SOS101 (30 Jan 2008)

Wandered across it when browsing


----------



## eurotom (10 Feb 2008)

Google search


----------



## eurodollar (10 Feb 2008)

Searching for best deposit interest rates on Google Ireland.


----------



## D Mc D (23 Feb 2008)

Just happened on it while browsing the google search engine.


----------



## 96ke5278 (23 Feb 2008)

Search Engine - Google


----------



## DavyJones (24 Feb 2008)

Not a new visitor, but three friends of mine told me about AAM at seperate times. Keep up the good work.


----------



## iwenglish (25 Feb 2008)

i just phoned an insurance company in Wicklow that i found on the internet. They couldn't help me but recommended that i contacted you


----------



## jerry2623 (25 Feb 2008)

from friends in the accountancy trade . great site kkep up the good work


----------



## darvas (26 Feb 2008)

Wandered across it.  Have viewed site for about a year.  excellent.


----------



## budapest (26 Feb 2008)

This is like asking 'Where did you hear of_ Coke _or _Nike_?'  It's such an important site for Irish people, that everyone I know knows of its existence, so it's difficult to remember who exactly was the first person to recommend it.  Google seems to be the most important referral site at the minute though and AAM queries seem to appear on Google searches almost instantly, very close to the top of the list of results.


----------



## cooker3 (2 Mar 2008)

Through boards.ie Someone linked here when I asked a question about savings and investments


----------



## georgiecasey (2 Mar 2008)

Through the property pin, they kept referring to the nazi mods at aam. had to check it out


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Mar 2008)

Hi Georgie

I hope we live up to the billing!

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (2 Mar 2008)

georgiecasey said:


> Through the property pin, they kept referring to the nazi mods at aam. had to check it out


_Nazi _mods? Pity they didn't mention Nazi punks...*

* Viewer discretion required!


----------



## jomarie (7 Mar 2008)

Found it when I googled affordable housing, excellent site, thanks!


----------



## mik_da_man (10 Mar 2008)

Found it linked from Boards.ie
Have found AAM helpful so far


----------



## murielkiely (24 Mar 2008)

Irish Independent Money page


----------



## brendanhealy (7 Apr 2008)

Brendan said:


> Welcome to Askaboutmoney. I hope you enjoy your visit and that you learn something and contribute something for others to learn.
> 
> We have done some promotion recently and would like to see how effective it has been. Please press the*Add Reply *button at the top of this page and let us know where you heard about us.
> 
> ...



Brendan
My son sent on the information about you.
Regards
Brendan Healy


----------



## Tom GLYNN (12 Apr 2008)

In Quinn direct


----------



## MissyMooMoo (13 Apr 2008)

Magic Mum


----------



## jimmcq (16 Apr 2008)

I was introduced to "Askaboutmoney" by the "Move to Ireland" website, which decribes this site as "The most brilliant Irish web site regarding matters money."  I must agree with that decription.  I, too, find it absolutly brilliant.  Greay job!


----------



## Margo1 (17 Apr 2008)

From a friend - years ago and I regularly visit when I have financial queries - excellent site and well done to the people who make it such a success


----------



## The Schill (18 Apr 2008)

Through boards.ie, so far looks like I'll be spending faaar too much time here, rather than earning moeny, ironic really!

Great site


----------



## alan.caulwel (1 May 2008)

browsing on yahoo seems like an excellent service as i work in financial services


----------



## carrielou (1 May 2008)

Google search 

Just stumbled upon it while looking for something and ye people are brilliant.  

Its like having a million new friends


----------



## Dove101 (3 May 2008)

From Eumom.ie


----------



## Sunshine100 (6 May 2008)

Hi
Heard about this site from my sister

_ Question deleted. Please ask your question in the appropriate forum.

Brendan
Administrator_


----------



## travis (20 May 2008)

_*Moderator note:* __ Question deleted. Please ask your question in the appropriate forum._

Travis


----------



## Colblimp (20 May 2008)

I found out about Aam when I googled for financial advice


----------



## rev87 (20 May 2008)

Boards.ie


----------



## Dolanski (29 May 2008)

Just now on RTE's Prime Time - 29th May 2008


----------



## LouisCribben (29 May 2008)

From my brother


----------



## GN2008 (31 May 2008)

Searching the internet for information on wage journals.


----------



## juke (1 Jun 2008)

google search - about property investment and registering for vat


----------



## Cully 1 (4 Jun 2008)

Read about AAM in the Sunday Buissness Post.


----------



## Blossy (11 Jun 2008)

Googled my affordable house address! (i google everything!  ) and found all my new neighbours here!!! , its been the best thing i found on the internet ever..not into chat rooms etc but this is brill!!! love it!


----------



## j26 (12 Jun 2008)

A friend sent me a link as there was a thread she thought I might be interested in.


----------



## rmelly (13 Jun 2008)

my mate sid


----------



## Daenis (16 Jun 2008)

An Irish Independent article early last week


----------



## MSOB (3 Jul 2008)

From another member of your forum.


----------



## Madge69 (11 Jul 2008)

I googled affordable housing and it came up with threads from the website.


----------



## anu007 (14 Jul 2008)

From the MABS (Money Advice and Budgeting Services) helpline


----------



## newirishman (14 Jul 2008)

From www.thepropertypin.com


----------



## WaterSprite (22 Jul 2008)

From my Dad.


----------



## mariagalway (24 Jul 2008)

My sister recommended the site.   I've been lurking for a while but just joined today.

It looks great.


----------



## riskadverse (31 Jul 2008)

Just kinda fell on it while surfing but it has since taken up quite a lot of my time at night much to the frustration of my wife.   But and she sgrees, the info is great. The kind of stuff that you need to know but don't know who or what to ask.  Keep up the good work. I am still trawling through all the info within the site and do not yet feel qualified to comment on anything, as i'm sure hundreds of others are.


----------



## veebee (1 Aug 2008)

Found it on google


----------



## kiwi44 (7 Aug 2008)

I went on to Eddie Hobbs site to ask a financial question and found your web site.  7th of August 08.


----------



## spreadsheet (20 Aug 2008)

Hi,

I'm a long time reader of the site. I found the site surfing through Google. Now whenever I need to read up on something I use google with "askaboutmoney" as one of the search terms.

Thanks for all the good work. 

Spreadsheet


----------



## llonergan (28 Aug 2008)

hi, my name is larry- i heard about your site at investandsave.ie, I am here to learn about looking after my money and spend leess on beer nice to meet you all


----------



## 13coldwater (29 Aug 2008)

I found you through the search engine.


----------



## tdalby (2 Sep 2008)

Found It Through Google Query


----------



## Cutiepie (16 Sep 2008)

On the evening news the economist speaking about the credit crunch mentioned the website so I decided to take a look.


----------



## Achilles (17 Sep 2008)

Heard about Askaboutmoney.com from a collegue and from my accountant....told me it was a great site which it is!!


----------



## Martinajean (18 Sep 2008)

Hi. I do a lot of research on the internet when I go to buy stuff and your web site kept coming up. Someone had something about a good plumber so I joined to get the plumber's number.  I'm having a bit of a problem finding out how to post a reply. Regards MJ


----------



## ClubMan (18 Sep 2008)

Martinajean said:


> I'm having a bit of a problem finding out how to post a reply.


You just did!


----------



## ali1971 (18 Sep 2008)

Recommended for advice in rollercoaster.ie


----------



## Car Park (19 Sep 2008)

Heard of site through a family member. It was recommended as a useful way of learning about money management on foot of the experiences of others.
So far so great!

Thank you


----------



## dermot999 (28 Sep 2008)

Heard it on the radio a lot


----------



## Guest2008 (1 Oct 2008)

On Boards.ie in the Investment and Markets section


----------



## pudds (10 Oct 2008)

I heard about it on some morning radio show, probably Pat Kenny, I think it was yourself Brendan that was in the studio or on the phone having a discussion some months ago.  Great site btw.


----------



## Gondola (10 Oct 2008)

I was directed to askaboutmoney by the MS Live Search results on 'Creda storage heaters'... I learned a lot in the past year!


----------



## izzey123 (15 Oct 2008)

on search engine  .. so helpful


----------



## kildaredoc (29 Oct 2008)

stumbled on it by accident.  was kind directed to it without having any idea what I was doing.  Just trying to learn how to navigate at the moment.

regards,

house doctor


----------



## Sharo (30 Oct 2008)

A work buddy.


----------



## Univibe (2 Nov 2008)

found it on the internet, have recommended it to many of my friends!


----------



## PaddyW (3 Nov 2008)

Just searching on the internet one day. One of the best sites I've found.


----------



## DavyJones (3 Nov 2008)

PaddyW said:


> Just searching on the internet one day. One of the best sites I've found.




Ha Ha, PaddyW bit slow on the uptake there  ref: 181 posts


----------



## PaddyW (4 Nov 2008)

I never even took any notice of this until yesterday.. Little bit slow for sure haha


----------



## menna (12 Nov 2008)

hi i hard it word of mouth and i tell u im glad its help me in ways


----------



## orwell (14 Nov 2008)

found it by accident while using google for mortgages...Happy days since..


----------



## rustico12 (26 Nov 2008)

had it on computer for years but never registered!!rustico12


----------



## jhickey (2 Dec 2008)

Discovered Ask About Money through Browsing the Web


----------



## clane1 (3 Dec 2008)

internet, heard its a great site....and seen Brendan on Prime Time last night


----------



## Paul L (15 Dec 2008)

From a Friend


----------



## warty38 (7 Jan 2009)

irish independent business section Jan 7th


----------



## Male Doon (7 Jan 2009)

I just discovered it while browsing during the Christmas break...now I'm hooked! Great site.


----------



## dub_nerd (7 Jan 2009)

Fell across it on a Google search. Browsed for a long before signing up. On signing up only logged in once and then not again for a few months. Great site!


----------



## overthebridg (9 Jan 2009)

found it through google search engine..great site !!


----------



## snoozy (19 Jan 2009)

Word of mouth some time ago. Have read with interest for months, thought it was now time to register in case I can be of some help.


----------



## hippychic (20 Jan 2009)

Hi Chip
Popped up on google for me and I think its a fantastic site well done you guys

Hippychic


----------



## jannitina (27 Jan 2009)

hi all,heard about it by word of mouth.


----------



## mackiem (28 Jan 2009)

i googled ethical investment, microfinance


----------



## MrsBell (28 Jan 2009)

stumbled upon it whilst looking for Financial Regulator web site, great site


----------



## Clars1909 (29 Jan 2009)

Google - I was looking for a good place to get something framed, and found a recommendation on the askaboutmoney site. Have used the framers recommended a couple of times now, v good.


----------



## woodbine (29 Jan 2009)

AAM kept popping up when i was googling various subjects and in the end i just couldn't resist having a nose. i lurked for quite a while before i signed up.

brilliant site. so diverse and so much knowledge here.


----------



## rproycon (2 Feb 2009)

sunday business post article feb/march 2002 before ssia deadline


----------



## North Star (2 Feb 2009)

Michael Kiernan of Myadviser told me about the site. It provides a tremendous service, well done to Brendan and all the contributors


----------



## oslo (25 Feb 2009)

Heard it mentioned on radio a few times on talk show (current affair type ones), and the guest made reference to it.


----------



## Annie Apple (9 Mar 2009)

Google search engine


----------



## Guest19 (14 Mar 2009)

Found it on Google. Remembered the name from RTE radio interviews.


----------



## pmce (18 Mar 2009)

Searched for "independent financial advice" on Google, a thread on AAM came up...


----------



## Greenagenda (20 Mar 2009)

I read about it in the 'propertypin' website.


----------



## JiggetyJig (25 Mar 2009)

Google!


----------



## gas (30 Mar 2009)

some bloke in doheny & nesbits who had a few too many...


----------



## ClickityClic (2 Apr 2009)

I heard about it some time ago, looked at it, and promptly forgot about it. Then recently, maybe a week or two ago, I heard it again on The Afternoon Show, on RTE.  Since then, I've been scouring it, and have joined up.  Please continue the good work and the very best of luck with everything.  A wonderful site.  I've been spreading the word.


----------



## helllohello (3 Apr 2009)

found you through a few google searches. great site


----------



## Nantastic (3 Apr 2009)

Stumbled across it.

Fantastic resource!


----------



## hboy (14 Apr 2009)

i heard about this site from a friend who found it usefull
when enquirig about his rights as a landlord....his tenants don't
live there anymore


----------



## Locke (14 Apr 2009)

Google


----------



## AliciaO (21 Apr 2009)

Hi

I heard about it from someone who got info off the site before.

Thanks


----------



## Gervan (21 Apr 2009)

following up online reading about Ryanair ( my pet hate)


----------



## home teens (8 May 2009)

from google by googling the kewyord money forum


----------



## dudette (19 May 2009)

I found it on Google but doea it only apply to irish money matters? I wanted to ask about tax but I'm in the uk.


----------



## Smashbox (20 May 2009)

dudette said:


> I found it on Google but doea it only apply to irish money matters? I wanted to ask about tax but I'm in the uk.


 
Its an Irish site, you should try  and see if they can help


----------



## Jolly Man (20 May 2009)

Listening to Interviews on today fm, where Brendan has been interviewed by Matt Cooper.


----------



## eunike (27 May 2009)

Google search
it is best web site i have found for financial an general queries


----------



## blueblood (8 Jun 2009)

Google ages ago, i've often gone onto AAM through Google and now I go straight to it when i've a little dialema i need sorted


----------



## joe martin (8 Jun 2009)

I first heard on a radio show a few years ago. I have made one post which was "closed" but I don't understand why.


----------



## kerdub (18 Jun 2009)

on boards.ie


----------



## Shamers70 (22 Jun 2009)

Hi I heard about Ask about money from a friend who advised me to check it out.


----------



## Belle (25 Jun 2009)

Hi Brendan,
I did a google on private versus public maternity (you may have noticed most of my posts are in relation to this!) last week and askaboutmoney was one of the sites suggested for my answer.  Think it's a great site BTW and am becoming a little addicted!
Belle


----------



## enol (26 Jun 2009)

AAM threads frequently come up in the first page of results my google searches for various things, am going to be taking on a pretty big task in the next few months where AAM will come in very useful, so decided to register (after much difficulty in the registration process though!)


----------



## laineyk1 (30 Jun 2009)

through search results on google for various different searches


----------



## Louise63 (1 Jul 2009)

I was googling 'windows' and a thread came up discussing the various manufacturers.  I thought it really useful so signed up.
Regards
Louise


----------



## Clars1909 (12 Jul 2009)

Needed a framing service back in January and google brought up a thread in AAM with some recommendations. Used the framer mentioned there (more than once), joined the site and can agree that it's the best.


----------



## Decisions! (20 Jul 2009)

*google search re pros/cons of architects*

I also found this website through search for info on google. Website often comes up in searches, well, I've been searching about building related issues.


----------



## emma (8 Aug 2009)

Found it a while back searching on google looking for information.


----------



## katymay (14 Aug 2009)

From a friend in work


----------



## bewildered (19 Aug 2009)

Hi Brendan, I just did a google search and askaboutmoney came up. How do I ask a general question?

bewildered


----------



## banbha (25 Aug 2009)

Hi. Found the website when doing searches for info on a few matters on google and posts here popped up. Am hooked now, think it's a great website and have recommended it to many people.


----------



## aquarius75 (15 Oct 2009)

online


----------



## Worried62 (28 Nov 2009)

I found it by a Google search.


----------



## mystry4all (28 Nov 2009)

Hi,

I had read many times about AAM but didn't know what it was. Mostly when i did a google search i saw it in the results. And then one day i thought i will register myself for it and then i came to know what AAM is. It's a very good website. It helps you alot with your problems and get a brighter knowledge of it.


----------



## Nibbles (29 Nov 2009)

Its the only forum website I can get on in work. It also seems to solve alot of problems for me. I only recently became a member but having been reading posts for months!!!!!


----------



## Mocla (20 Jan 2010)

I heard about the AAM site on an Eddie Hobbs tv show a few years ago


----------



## t4tipp (26 Apr 2010)

*Where i heard about Askaboutmoney*

While searching for "cattle grid" information i was directed to this site.


----------



## Anne R (26 Apr 2010)

Google - I came across it when querying information in relation to Homes and Building Upgrades,
Thanks
Anne


----------



## markseant (20 May 2010)

Word of mouth


----------



## Davey'sGirl (20 May 2010)

I googled a question and it came up


----------



## JEON50 (20 May 2010)

Hi Brendan,

I am on disability 12 months, and will never work again, due to medical condition. When I started out I was lost, with your forum, I have gained so much knowledge, that I know help neighbours in this rural community, via your site. Your site is recommended by MABS , FLAC and CI,. Thank You


----------



## angelface (10 Jun 2010)

I came across ask about money doing a routine google search for information on public service pensions.


----------



## midleton (22 Jun 2010)

I came across it on google.  I am slightly worried though that lot of topics I read seem to be quite old.......are there any new additions or is it that I am not familiar enough with the way it works?


----------



## NorfBank (23 Jun 2010)

There is a new posts and today's posts tab at the top of the page.


----------



## johnnyjets (8 Sep 2010)

Hi Brendan,

Purely just from seating at the laptop try to find answers to my questions.

Great site though have yet to post but will do shortly just joined/


----------



## moonman (4 Dec 2010)

google


----------



## peacock (5 Dec 2010)

searcing for answer to my question


----------



## *James* (9 Dec 2010)

Hallo Brendan and company, glad to be here thanks.

I found Askaboutmoney online from a Scroogle search input of: refused guest accommodation because I'm a smoker

A related thread was the second link listed.

;-j


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Dec 2010)

Well you have now pushed askaboutmoney up to no 1 and 2 on that search string. Complainer will not be pleased.

Brendan


----------



## ottobock (9 Dec 2010)

I came across it when googling a financial query and now I have it bookmarked on the toolbar
I regularly brouse recent posts


----------



## Northerner01 (1 Jan 2011)

*Aam how?*

By word of mouth -from a friend.


----------



## johnjoda (1 Jan 2011)

I found aam by negative postings on boards.ie


----------



## poster (15 Feb 2011)

Heard about askaboutmoney.com from a friend


----------



## Sleezy (29 Mar 2011)

Web browser.


----------



## pele10 (29 Mar 2011)

Read the site a few times without registering, however have my own query now. think he heard about it on the radio way back.


----------



## rok (1 Apr 2011)

Testing to see if my account is disabled


----------



## james (2 Feb 2012)

hi brendan, I have often listened to you on the Last word on Today FM.
Keep up the good work


----------



## villafan (9 Mar 2012)

It's always been a preferred spot for lurking. I actually had a few previous posts, but can't remember the login or even my old account name. Long-time lurker I guess, use this and boards.ie for financial advice.


----------



## windheat (15 Mar 2012)

user on boards but have noticed a lot more informative posts on aam when googling


----------



## DavyD_83 (13 Aug 2012)

When applying for mortgage, AAM came up with most helpful answers to my questions in Google.


----------



## dillage (22 Aug 2012)

I noticed AAM when Googling and was aware of it from media. I havent previously felt the desire to post but now feel I can help people with my expertise.


----------



## Tricia (3 Nov 2012)

Hi,
I came across your website through a link from Google when searching for a solution to my heating problems. I really like the site but for the life of me I can't find how to post. Am I being really dim?


----------



## Marion (3 Nov 2012)

No. You are very bright.

You posted here. 

Marion


----------



## yenom66 (26 Nov 2012)

Came across the site while looking for information on savings, excellent website


----------



## MTE2012 (27 Nov 2012)

Hi everyone, has anyone any information in dealing with Stubbs Gazette and what would you regard as the positives and negatives of the company?

I am considering contacting them in regard to outstanding debts that my company has accumlated through bad debtors.


----------



## fortuna (8 Apr 2013)

A random google search on how to set up a business, great site, thank you.


----------



## Inbox (18 Apr 2013)

Word of mouth recommendation.

Great information resource


----------



## CallMeJoe (18 Apr 2013)

I was on boards.ie and someone recommended AAM to a poster there looking for advice - so as I'm in search of advice myself - said I'd have a look myself


----------



## ger27 (10 Feb 2014)

Just found AAM following a search on line. Used Moneysavingexpert when I lived in UK and am delighted that I've found an equivalent. Am living in RoI at the moment but waiting for a new build in NI as am on UK pension and can not afford the cost of medical treatment here (paid into NHS for 39 yrs!)


----------

